# Flowerminx(Kilominx) now sold by Meffert's



## DavidWoner (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.mefferts.com/products/index.php?lang=en&category_new=13

A bit pricey, but I suppose it's using a Meffert's megaminx as a base. Comes stickered, although I think Meffert's tiles in that shape would be funny.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks interesting...

Kind of old news to most people I imagine


----------



## retr0 (Dec 8, 2009)

Old news to me. Mine should arrive this week. It's a Christmas present though..


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 8, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> http://www.mefferts.com/products/index.php?lang=en&category_new=13
> 
> A bit pricey, but I suppose it's using a Meffert's megaminx as a base. Comes stickered, although I think Meffert's tiles in that shape would be funny.



You suppose wrong:  it's a Pyraminx Crystal internally, as stated in the previous newsletter announcing the FlowerMinx being available for reservation. If all goes well the Pyraminx Crystal will become available again in January. Mine are ordered -- I have plenty of puzzles en route from Mefferts at the moment!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks cool, but a bit too pricey for me...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

i think a "kilo"minx would be a 1x1 dodecahedron...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i think a "kilo"minx would be a 1x1 dodecahedron...


Hmm, not really: the order below a Megaminx would be a corners-only Megaminx (which the FlowerMinx is) -- just like a 2x2x2 is a corners-only cube that is one order below the 3x3x3.

Do you get my logic?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 8, 2009)

msemtd said:


> You suppose wrong:  it's a Pyraminx Crystal internally, as stated in the previous newsletter announcing the FlowerMinx being available for reservation. If all goes well the Pyraminx Crystal will become available again in January. Mine are ordered -- I have plenty of puzzles en route from Mefferts at the moment!



Oh, I don't really read the newletters, I just saw this announcement. But guess what the base for the pyraminx crystal is? 



msemtd said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i think a "kilo"minx would be a 1x1 dodecahedron...
> ...



Well his logic is based on the current naming system, which goes by every second order. ie 3x3=mega, 5x5=giga etc. So following that then 1x1 should technically be kilominx. However I had heard this puzzle called the kilominx in the past, and that's the name I knew it by. This brings up an interesting point though: What would the 4th order minx be called?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 9, 2009)

hexaminx?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 9, 2009)

The naming system for the dodecahedron puzzles is weird. Why are they called the 'mega-' and 'giga-'minxes? I can't see any relation between the prefix and the order of the puzzles. But if you're going by every 3 orders of magnitude, 'kilo'-minx is the name for the first-order dodecahedron.

I can't think of any possible way to sensibly name a fourth-order dodecahedron using standard SI prefixes. Although, 10^4 in Greek is 'myriad' (according to Wikipedia), and 'myriaminx' sounds cool.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> What would the 4th order minx be called?



There is no single thing it should be called, just as there is no single way to imagine a "4th order" minx.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2009)

They're named "minx" after the "Pyraminx". And yes this type of puzzle has been previously named a "kilominx". The naming is absolutely arbitrary and just fun and geeky to use mega, giga, tera, etc.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

A corner only Megaminx? Pointless much?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> A corner only Megaminx? Pointless much?



:confused: I don't see why a FlowerMinx might be considered pointless -- unless you draw the extreme point of view that all we do with twisty puzzles is essentially "pointless". 

I'm afraid you're going to have to tell us what you are thinking here.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > A corner only Megaminx? Pointless much?
> ...


I was a bit harsh. I just don't get what this puzzle is for. It doesn't seem to fill a purpose as such. The impossiball or these puzzles are exactly the same, just not in the shape of a megaminx. It doesn't appeal to me at all, to be blunt. I'm a yorkshireman, and therefore quite stingy as a result and $36 seems very dear for an 2x2x2 megaminx.

Anyway. Each to their own. I'm not going to knock it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

the flourminx isn't pointless. it creates the possibility of making the 4x4 minx.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I was a bit harsh. I just don't get what this puzzle is for. It doesn't seem to fill a purpose as such. The impossiball or these puzzles are exactly the same, just not in the shape of a megaminx. It doesn't appeal to me at all, to be blunt. I'm a yorkshireman, and therefore quite stingy as a result and $36 seems very dear for an 2x2x2 megaminx.
> 
> Anyway. Each to their own. I'm not going to knock it.



 We must make allowances for our White Rose cousins.

Well, it's a damn sight less expensive than an original hand-made Kilominx and I'm expecting the mechanism to be of the usual Mefferts high quality. 

As with a lot of these less-popular twisty puzzles, the challenge may not be obvious until you try to solve it. I was unaware of how compelling a Master Pyramorphinx would be until I tried to work out the last layer and found that all my 3x3x3 assumptions needed a re-think. I thought nothing of the void cube other than the novelty of holes until I found the "parity" of misplaced invisible centres. The Gigaminx is not just an endurance challenge: it is a joy to solve (unless you try Arnaud's Gigaminx  ). The Skewb Diamond is another one of those deceptively tricky puzzles that sends you back to the puzzle-solving classroom! The 3x3x4 is amazing to try and work out. The six colour megaminx has parity galore and I'm sure the V-Cube 7 Illusion has more challenge to offer than is at first apparent.

I think it's easy for speedcubers to get a one-track mind when continuously refining a small set of skills. I invite all cubers to widen their horizons: other puzzles can be great fun.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > What would the 4th order minx be called?
> ...



it will be called the master kilominx. Drewseph should be able to make them


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...


Would Drew be able to make one from a master brillic? Since the kilominx (2x2 minx) is 1 order lower than a pyraminx crystal (I think), the master brillic is a 5x5, so would it be possible to do pretty much the same thing and end up with a 4x4-a-minx?

Names, hmm... something in between mega and giga...

Master megaminx (would that be 6x6-a-minx?), master kilominx, 4x4 megaminx, weird megaminx with 2x2 centres which is really weird, inbetween the mega and giga minx, megigaminx, myriaminx (I like that one)

Would it also be possible to make one with a ball core based on a Rubik's or mefferts 4x4 mechanism?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


Surely the Megaminx is a 3x3x3, a Gigaminx is a 5x5x5 and a Kilominx is a 2x2x2. I don't think the Pyraminx Crystal fits into that pattern at all.


----------



## retr0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kilominx/Impossiball - 2x2 dodecahedron
Megaminx - 3x3
-------- - 4x4 (Has been made but can't remember name
Gigaminx - 5x5
Teraminx - 7x7
Petaminx - 9x9


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> the *flour*minx isn't pointless. it creates the possibility of making the 4x4 minx.



Just add eggs, butter and sugar and bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes.


----------



## rubixfreak (Dec 9, 2009)

why not just name the x-layer Minx?

so kilominx would be 2-layerminx
mega = 3 layerminx
etc.

much more easy to understand...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

Ugh, I hate this "2x2x2 minx" business.

YOU GUYS. THE "KILOMINX" DOES NOT HAVE TWO LAYERS. IT HAS THREE. JUST LOOK AT IT. IT IS NOT A 2X2X2 MINX.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ugh, I hate this "2x2x2 minx" business.
> 
> YOU GUYS. THE "KILOMINX" DOES NOT HAVE TWO LAYERS. IT HAS THREE. JUST LOOK AT IT. IT IS NOT A 2X2X2 MINX.


Eh?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ugh, I hate this "2x2x2 minx" business.
> 
> YOU GUYS. THE "KILOMINX" DOES NOT HAVE TWO LAYERS. IT HAS THREE. JUST LOOK AT IT. IT IS NOT A 2X2X2 MINX.



When people say it is a 2x2x2 minx, they are saying that it is equivalent to the 2x2x2 cube, meaning it is a face-turning corners-only puzzle.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 10, 2009)

Could they build a 4x4 megaminx out of a Gigaminx? If they (mefferts) did, then they better make it off of a good gigaminx, and not the terrible C4Y gigaminx we're stuck with now.....


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2009)

The reason it's called 2x2x2 is because it has 2 layers per axis... same for 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, and so on. Don't tell me you didn't realize this. It's not like the name 2x2x2 comes from the fact that it's the corners of a 3x3x3.

"Flowerminx" is a good name, as is "Impossiball". But it's NOT a 2x2x2 megaminx, or a 2-layer minx, or whatever. It just doesn't have two layers.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The reason it's called 2x2x2 is because it has 2 layers per axis... same for 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, and so on. Don't tell me you didn't realize this. It's not like the name 2x2x2 comes from the fact that it's the corners of a 3x3x3.
> 
> "Flowerminx" is a good name, as is "Impossiball". But it's NOT a 2x2x2 megaminx, or a 2-layer minx, or whatever. It just doesn't have two layers.



Again, I'm not saying it is a 2x2x2 minx, I'm just saying that it shares similar qualities to the 2x2x2 cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

the pyraminx crystal is a megaminx with cuts deeper into the middle. count the tiles (or stickers) on each side of the megaminx and compare it to the Pyraminx crystal


----------



## z666zz666z (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey, i want a good Gigaminx... and the 4x4x4 equivalent Minx

Here a small table comparing Rubik's Cube to minx (in terms of layers per side):

Cube -> Minx
----- ------------
2x2x2 -> Flowerminx
Note: I see mefferts sell it, do not jet have it

3x3x3 -> Megaminx
Note: I have a QJ one... i put vaseline inside it and i can do finger tricks at it now

4x4x4 -> ¿?minx
Note: how the hell is it called? I can see that people says it exists but no name of it, for more info see:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?17506-Flowerminx(Kilominx)-now-sold-by-Meffert-s/page3&highlight=gigaminx
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15481&start=0

5x5x5 -> Gigaminx
Cube4You is 9.3cm face to face size:
http://cube4you.com/cube4you-gigaminx-v4black-p-137.html
Another one is 6.5cm face to face size:
http://www.cfoping.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gcat=67
A mini one with a holed spheric core:
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBbDASX2wCg
images: http://www.shapeways.com/model/79235/x10_mini_gigaminx.html#

6x6x6 -> ¿?minx

7x7x7 -> Teraminx

8x8x8 -> ¿?minx

9x9x9 -> Petaminx

That is what i found...

On the web is: http://www.cfoping.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gcat=67

If you click on any of them, then on Detail tab, you can see they say on both (white and black) this:



> Adjusting:
> The cube does not require adjusting as the default tension is excellent.
> 
> Size:
> ...



I think "6.5cm3" is wrong... otherwise edge will be of 1.866cm (less than 2cm edge?) if it si milar to a standard Rubik's Cube edge would be near 6.5cm... but anyway it says the size is similar to a standard Rubik's Cube,... so face to face size must be near 6.5cm and i am afraid Cubes4You is much bigger because it is 9.3cm as said in:
http://cube4you.com/cube4you-gigaminx-v4black-p-137.html
Note1: Cube4You say height is 93mm, that means it is 9.3cm face to face size
Note2: Cube4You say weight is "0.37g", that must be wrong, maybe it would be 0.37kg, anyway it is very different weight from cfoping one 0.52Kg... it is near a 2/3 weitght...

Hope with this info you can help me more... 

And sorry to ask this: can you get any info about "http://www.cfoping.com", i mean is it secure to buy there? would i have any risk? etc... since i can not hold on my hands the product before pay (i do not find any physical shop) i want to be sure before pay that i will get what i want... i say this because they say "The cube does not require adjusting as the default tension is excellent" and that may be understood as "it turns smooth", and if you see the price it is $27.99 or €22.47, while Cube4You price is $55.99 or €45.15. It is near the half... so maybe there is something strange with that web!!!

Also i have to consider shipment taxes... so price will grow much for what i know it will grow up to near 20 euros more... i live in Madrid, SPAIN.

Thanks to all.

P.D.: Please also send response to z666zz666z at terra dot es, thanks.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Dec 14, 2010)

When I was still building puzzles, I handmade this beauty 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC9QMNoB1Hc

My version of the 4x4 Minx (actually Master Kilominx)


----------

